# ipad32Go ou Ipad16G+AppleTV?



## j2c (23 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,

je m'envole pour les Etats-Unis et j'espère ramener un Ipad2 wifi.
Maintenant je me demande s'il vaut mieux un Ipad Wifi32Go seul (avec câble HDMI) ou acheter un Ipad2 wifi 16Go et un AppleTV.
Car les 16Go supplémentaires seraient, dans mon cas, principalement consacrés à la vidéo...or avec l'AppleTV, je peux laisser les films sur le Mac et les envoyer vers AppleTV ou vers l'Ipad avec la fonction partage à domicile.

Merci de vos avis..


----------



## Selune (26 Mars 2011)

Personnellement, pour un tel usage, j'investirais plutôt dans un iPad 32Go... Le 16 est trop limité pour la video... ça se remplit vite !


----------

